# Do you ride a smaller animal?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Im looking at a mule that is only 12 hands. Does anyone have an animal this short that they ride? How do you like it and why do you chose one that small?
Anything else that might be helpful?


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I like ponies, but 12hh is a little short for an adult, I think. I have ridden them that small, but it's hard because your legs are just hanging. Plus, they aren't supposed to carry more than 20% of their weight. My last pony was 13.1hh and that was good. Easy to get on and off. But if she stopped quickly I always felt like I would fly over her head. 

If I had to ride something that short I would worry about proper saddle fit....a pony saddle won't be comfy for you, and a horse saddle won't fit the mule. Also I would make sure that it was a very solid solid built mule. I used to ride a 12hh pony all over the place in my younger days. But he sure couldn't keep up with the others hauling me around. I would end up jogging beside him for half of the ride.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Depends on the build of your small equine. Wide ones, like Dyfra, takes up your leg well.

Also depends on the human's build and weight. Icelandic's have been bred for a 1000 years to handle adult weight.

As you might know, Dyfra is a 12.3 hand Icelandic, and see feels and to me, rides bigger, than my much more narrow 13.3 hand Icelandic.

Why shorter horses, because they are gaited, they don't ride like a small horse/pony.

They are easier on the fencing, eat less... just cost a bit less over all.

Excuse the shorts... was a hot morning out but I still wanted to ride. This is Dyfra.



















But MW, is right on one thing. It is a major challenge to find a saddle that will fit super short backed horses. I ended up with a Sensation Hybrid Treeless for Dyfra and because Stjarna has a flying pacer conformation... I ended up with a Quantum Endurance Saddle by Deuber & Partner. It is a fully adjustable saddle with a flex tree... just what this mare needed.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

One of my past mules was 13.2 hands. The only equine I ever rode with that could keep up with that mule was a 16 hand horse!

My present mule is 13.3 hands. Also a fast one. (Love it!!)

Why such a short critter? Because I still have to lower my stirrup to mount! Once mounted, I adjust the stirrup to where I want it.

The saddle isn't a problem. I ride the Natural Ride bareback pad and so far all these years, it's fit every horse, mule, and donkey I've put it on. It even fit great on my steer.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

The shortest I've gone is 12.3("maybe" 12.2-ish) grade paint cart pony that looked exactly like Dyfra in build. I got lots of chuckles that day since I looked like a preteen who had outgrown her childhood pony. That pony handled 5'4" me just fine that wagon train, stayed at the front of the pack and went on her merry little way. I cracked up laughing mounting, because my western stirrup was only several inches off the ground.

It was fun and the pony did just fine, but if I was looking at a mount for myself I would go just a bit taller. I like 13-15hh range. My two now are in the 14-14.3 range. My all time favorite was probably about 13.2, but I never sticked her, so not certain on that one.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm 5' tall and when I started riding again after years of not riding after a back injury, I started with a small (probably 13 hand) mule that was actually fairly narrow. Had no problem riding him at all, he had no issue with my weight (around 120#) and used my McClellan saddle with crupper and breast collar and had no saddle issues.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is the link to the ad, of course, it wont be there forever.

pony mule


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Pretty, but I think he'd be too small for an adult ride. He'd be great for a kid's ride or even a driving animal, but probably not a sole adult mount.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats why I was asking. Im 5'3" and weigh about 115.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

He looks like he has pretty good bone and is fairly substantial through the body. If he's close enough for you to go look at, I'd go look at him and sit on him, see how he 'feels' under you and if he fills your leg out enough for you to be comfortable on him. At your weight, you're not going to be too heavy for him.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He looks to have a nice build. I would go look at him and at least try him out.
If a Mule thinks you are too heavy, they will let you know.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have talked to the girl several times. Apparently she's been riding him in the round pen quite a bit, but thats it. She said he gets tired fast. ?? Really? Meaning there is something wrong with him or she pushes him too far or what? I asked her to clarify what she meant by fast, and she only said he don't last as long as a regular horse. I couldn't get a better answer out of her. She weighs 135.

My concern is that he would be maxed out for weight and not be good for much because of it. He certainly couldn't carry two people ever, even in an emergency for a very short period of time could he?

She claims he's best as a kids mount, but thats coming from someone who has horses of all sizes at her disposal all the time. I don't have any. This is only the second time ever I've found one I truly have interest in, he's just so small.

The only other was in Oklahoma when we were just passing through and in no position to bring home livestock.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Of course he gets tired fast, he's a lot smaller than a horse. His legs are shorter and he is moving a higher percent of his own weight. But he does look solid enough to carry you around for light riding. I would be more worried about the fact that he is not very broke. And people that want to sell a horse that doesn't have much training as a kids mount usually greatly over estimate the amount of traing than horse or pony or mule has. 
But he's cute, and he probably doesn't eat much.... Do you need to ride him? He might pull a cart around nice with some training.


----------

